# Moving ALL shrimp to new tank. Scared!



## Kristoph91 (22 Jun 2012)

Hi guys,

I've had a tank maturing for a few months now. It's only 30L but I want to turn it into a heavily planted "Jungle" for shrimp.
I have a lot of RCS (40+ they've been breeding very well) and four CRS which I acquired last week. 
Right now, they're in a 20L tank. I say this is too small and 10 extra litres of volume would be nice 

I want to move ALL of the shrimp from the 20L.. to the 30L. 

Any tips on catching all of them? Including babies ? 
I was thinking kinder egg trick for the babies   

Also,
Should I move all at once ? 
Should I take their old tank water into the new tank as a WC ?
Should I bring some of their old substrate?


I appreciate any guidance. 

Thanks people!


----------



## JenCliBee (22 Jun 2012)

Ive found the best way to make sure most if not all are safety caught and moved is..... move all adults and babies you can actually find and see.... then wait untill all/most babies have grown large enough to actually be seen and caught.... i know this means running there current tank for longer than you probably wanted but i assure you there is probably a hell of alot more babies actually in the tank than you think and this is the only sure fire way to ensure maximum survival and transfer rate.

as to adding them all over, if your confident the tank is mature enough to sustain the bioload (actually quite low for shrimp).... then move them but just keep an eye on parameters. Ive moved lots of shrimp between tanks previously (even crs, cbs, tigers etc) and they have always been fine.

No need to move current water over, just ensure the temp is matched pretty well and you acclimatise them just as you would if they were newly brought.

Catching them..hmmm.... adding an algae wafer and waiting for them to swarm it, catch what you can and then wait untill more swarm to it.... could be a long process but well worth it to get as many with as little effort as possible   

Goodluck mate


----------



## Kristoph91 (23 Jun 2012)

Thanks very much ! That's great advice. The tank can run for a while more I don't mind! 

Thanks for the info JenCliBee!


----------



## basil (23 Jun 2012)

As Jen has already pointed out, take your time and just make sure that the new tank is as close to the old one in terms of temp, pH etc. 

Also a very good idea to add some Paraguard to the new tank. This will help to counter any bacteria that be present in the new tank. 

Oh, and when you think you've caught them all I can guarantee there will be at least a dozen more that you didnt see until the tank was almost empty!! So, go slowly towards the end, remove all plants, ornaments etc and keep checking for babies! 

Good luck!


----------



## basil (23 Jun 2012)

As Jen has already pointed out, take your time and just make sure that the new tank is as close to the old one in terms of temp, pH etc. 

Also a very good idea to add some Paraguard to the new tank. This will help to counter any bacteria that be present in the new tank. 

Oh, and when you think you've caught them all I can guarantee there will be at least a dozen more that you didnt see until the tank was almost empty!! So, go slowly towards the end, remove all plants, ornaments etc and keep checking for babies! 

Good luck!


----------



## Kristoph91 (5 Jul 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the advice!

All went well, I just took the original tank down today after spending about 7 or 8 days catching the baby shrimp that I could hardly see! 

Will be posting up new pictures of the shrimp tank soon


----------

